# Has anyone heard of Prime Vacations International?



## miamom (Feb 10, 2019)

Dear Tuggs

We own a Sheraton Vistana Villages 1 bedroom platinum EOYO  (bought from developer), and Westin Kierland 1 bedroom platinum EOYO (bought resale after research).

We’ve been looking to get rid of the Vistana Villages.

Question:

Does anyone know anything about a company called “Prime Vacations International”?

We did a presentation with them today in Miami for the free Orlando Water Park Tickets.

They had a similar(same) timeshare presentation for their program.

Anyway, they’ve offered to take our timeshare (Vistana Villages) as payment for their program. Which we signed for (But can still cancel within 3 days)

Here are the details.

-Cost out of our pocket:  $1,689.00
-We keep our use for this year. (Next use would not have been 2021).
-We get a free week in the Nick Price Residence in Playa Del Carmen.
-They’re yearly fee is $129 which is waived for the first year.
-The membership can be cancelled anytime.

For the transfer, they use Standard Timeshare Service (STS).
In my research, they (STS) do not have a good rating on the BBB website.

Any input or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like a scam.  Rescind if you can.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Even though you are in the rescission period, you may wish you had done research prior to signing a contract.  Much of their online complaints pertain to the company not initially honoring rescissions.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2019)

You can give your Vistana deed away on TUG for FAR less than $1,689.00.  Put on the Bargain deals forum, pay for the title transfer (less than $200) and offer a $300 gift card after closing, and you will find a taker.

How to give your timeshare away on TUG:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------

